
Twitter: “Unlike Trump tweets, Khamenei’s ‘eliminate Israel’ posts are ok” - somecommit
https://twitter.com/Ostrov_A/status/1288453247775256576
======
rvz
What do you get when the rule makers (Twitter) implicitly impose rules for
different users but decide to stay silent and not enforce those rules when
another user breaks them (or even themselves)?

Hypocrickets.

